# [info] PORTS_MODULES



## Beeblebrox (Jun 18, 2012)

This is info from Doug Barton; I'm sharing because it's interesting (and relevant):



> This is an FYI to let people know about a really nice feature for those
> that have ports installed which include kernel modules. You can place a
> list in /etc/src.conf like this:
> 
> ...


----------

